# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  ITS SNOWING!!!

## MIke R

and so it begins.................







*Waterville Valley Resort
*

*Bring on Winter 2013-14!  First snow of the season!!!

*

----------


## NHDiane

Oh Jeez!  Feels like it could down here but it's 50 with a 30 MPH wind so I'm sure it's just that my blood hasn't thickened up yet.

----------


## MIke R

looking GOOOOOOOD for late October!

----------


## BBT

> Oh Jeez!  Feels like it could down here but it's 50 with a 30 MPH wind so I'm sure it's just that my blood hasn't thickened up yet.



You need to head to SBH, isn't this the month you are headed down? Maybe we will see you.

----------


## NHDiane

> You need to head to SBH, isn't this the month you are headed down? Maybe we will see you.



Alas Bob, it is not to be again this year...we've missed it two years in a row now.  Making a vow not to miss again next year.  We have always gone in October/early November due to our work schedules but things have changed on that front so we could pick any time.  It will definitely be low season, however, as we prefer fewer people on island. When are you scheduled to arrive??

----------


## BBT

Friday

----------

